# P'cola Pier Advise Anyone



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just looking for some suggestions for rigging up for some pomps and flounder from the Pensacola Gulf Pier. Bait suggestions too. Not sure how to rig a pomp jig so help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

BTW...several trips to Pickens have drove me to the pier. Seems like every time I hit the surf I am contending with Mother Nature so I am trying to take her out of the picture by getting beyond the crashing surf and seaweed from the pier.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Read the guide i wrote, it's just above your post in this section.. as far as bait for pompano, sand fleas or peeled shrimp pieces on a bottom rig with fluorocarbon leader (20# absolute max). But using set lines is generally frowned upon if you are around a bunch of folks throwing jigs.


----------



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

Austin I bought a couple of pomp rigs from gulf breeze bait and tackle last week and was thinking about fishing them of the bay pier. I have never fished the pier before so are you saying using these rigs is not a good idea on the pier. Also, i was considering putting a #4 circle hook on the same rig and trying for redfish?


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Best, just go out fishing, everybody on the pier will teach you sumthing, just watch em. :- p


----------



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

Thanks oysterman I just hope I don't hook anybody!!! LOL


----------

